# Mobile Coffee Venture



## woodgate (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've browsed the forums for a good while now and think it's a great resource with everyone so good to each other with help & advice.

I have been considering setting up a mobile coffee van business for quite a while now, I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts or feedback on these. I am not 100% whether I would just do my own van or go with a franchise (Really Awesome Coffee would be the one I was thinking of as opposed to Cafe2U). I don't have barista training but I have many years retail experience so would feel that along with coffee sales I would be able to get the right mix of complementary products to sell alongside top quality coffee. I am considering doing some of the courses that Limini Coffee offer as I think, even though I am looking at a mobile venture, a grounding in the basics and correct procedures can't be bad.

I would just really appreciate any thoughts & feedback if anyone has done it on their own or done the franchise method.

Many thanks,

Woody


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, as part of your business plan, you are going to have to identify where you intend to make these sales, and how many, otherwise budgeting becomes difficult!


----------



## woodgate (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply dfk41.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Woody,

I set my own van up 6 years ago and would be happy to help you get started on yours! I can get you great deals on any kit you need and will (try!!) to answer any queries you may have about getting started!

all the best

Andy


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

I saw this a moment ago as the wife was saying I should set up a mobile coffee van (mad fool that she is....):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Piaggio-Ape-Coffee-Conversion-/281262568072?pt=UK_B_I_Business_for_Sale_CV&hash=item417c8e3288

However it's too soon for me as I need to look into trading permits and all that kind of H&S malarky. At the moment the current bid would buy the Fracino alone.

Best of luck to you, whatever you do


----------



## woodgate (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Andy, will give you a shout in a week or so.


----------



## woodgate (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Ali,

Best of luck to you too, hope all goes well.


----------

